# en virtud de un contrato



## gary.cook

Can anybody tell me how to say this in English, or at least what it means?

This is talking about a consultancy document, the legal blurb at the start

En el caso de ser entregado en virtud de un contrato, su utilización y difusión estarán limitadas a lo expresamente autorizado en dicho contrato

Cheers


Gary


----------



## Peace_Hope

This is how I understand it, let me know if I helped any:

*When something is going to be delivered because of the contract specifiying so, the utilization will be limited to what is specifically said in the contract.

In other words, If they need to do something because the contracts says they have to, they are to do everything, but no more than what the contract states.*


----------



## VenusEnvy

gary.cook said:
			
		

> En el caso de ser entregado en virtud de un contrato, su utilización y difusión estarán limitadas a lo expresamente autorizado en dicho contrato


This is my attempt:
In the case of being served in virtue of (on the grounds or basis of) a contract, its utilization and diffusion will be limited to the expressed authority in said contract.

Please, take it with a grain of salt, I am not a native Spanish speaker.


----------



## gary.cook

OK thanks a lot both of you, that's perfectly understood


----------



## jotajota

*Se unieron hilos con el mismo tema*

¿Cuál sería la mejor traducción para "*en virtud* del artículo 9"?


----------



## chica11

Hola,
La verdad es que no sé, podría ser : " In virtue of Article 9" pero eso no tiene mucho sentido.   Si puedes enviar la frase completa, quizás te pueda ayudar mejor.


----------



## jotajota

Gracias.
He decidido no complicarme y traducirlo por "According to Article 9"


----------



## javierinblue

Hola.....
ya que no diste el contexto para la frase _"en virud de"_, te puedo decir que en inglés hay unas cuantas formas para expresar esa idea y ya verás cual puedes escoger.

Algunas de estas formas pueden ser:

_En Virtud de:_

- By virtue of
- Pertaining to
- According to
- Under
- Pursuant to

Espero haber podido ayudarte.

Suerte.


----------



## rayb

jotajota said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál sería la mejor traducción para "*en virtud* del artículo 9"?


 
Me parece que, "in accordance" podría en principio servirte.


----------



## chica11

Jotajota: 
Sí!!! According to Article 9 (en mi opinión) sería una traducción perfecta y con mucho sentido!!! Excelente!!


----------



## matchey

Hello - My question re "en virtud de" pertains to a phrase I have to translate:


En virtud de un extraño seismo, lo que era camino se ha convertido en meta.  

In that case how would "en virtud de" translate?  Help, and thanks.  bam!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

matchey said:
			
		

> Hello - My question re "en virtud de" pertains to a phrase I have to translate:
> 
> 
> En virtud de un extraño seísmo, lo que era camino se ha convertido en meta.
> 
> In that case how would "en virtud de" translate? Help, and thanks. bam!


As a consequence of...
As a result of...


----------



## matchey

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> As a consequence of...
> As a result of...


 


Thank you very much -- I will let you know if that is correct--voy corriendo a mi clase ahora.  bam!


----------



## VanessaQ

Buenas tardes a todos...   I'm translating a consolidated financial statement and having some difficulty with it...the section i'm translating is re:  constitucion y operaciones

En diciembre de 2001 la Comision Nacional de Telecomunicaciones (CONATEL) *en virtud de la entrada en vigencia* de la nueva Ley Organica de Telecomunicaciones, publico en Gaceta Oficial la Resolucion No. 93 referente al "procedimiento de tranformacion de los ttitulos de concesion o permisos *otorgados *con anterioridad a la entrada en *vigencia *de la Ley Organica de Telecomunicaciones"...

HELP!!  It's the words in *bold* that i'm having trouble with...

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!

Vanessa


----------



## Ed the Editor

Hi VanessaQ,

I'd say "by virtue of the coming into force" or "by virtue of the entry into effect". I'm not in love with either phrase, but they both appear in this context.

I hope this is useful.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## scotu

VanessaQ said:
			
		

> Buenas tardes a todos... I'm translating a consolidated financial statement and having some difficulty with it...the section i'm translating is re: constitucion y operaciones
> 
> En diciembre de 2001 la Comision Nacional de Telecomunicaciones (CONATEL) *en virtud de la entrada en vigencia* de la nueva Ley Organica de Telecomunicaciones, publico en Gaceta Oficial la Resolucion No. 93 referente al "procedimiento de tranformacion de los ttitulos de concesion o permisos *otorgados *con anterioridad a la entrada en *vigencia *de la Ley Organica de Telecomunicaciones"...
> 
> HELP!! It's the words in *bold* that i'm having trouble with...


 
I would translate as follows:
*By* *reason of the new law*......*coming into force* .....the concessions or permissions* granted* before *the law came into effect*...


----------



## VanessaQ

Muchas gracias...I'll definitely use this one...

Que pasen un buen dia!


----------



## Evy-Mexico

Matchey,
Cuál fue la traducción adecuada???
Me vendría perfecto saberlo ahora....
Ojalá todavía te acuerdes.
Saludos
Evy


----------



## Tresley

You can also translate "en virtud de" as "on the strength of".

With the little context given "on the strength of article 9" or "according to article 9" sound like they will both work.


----------



## parakarito

Por todo ello, y *en virtud de la destacada tarea* que siempre han demostrado...

Cual de todas las varientes funcionaría aquí????

podria ser: 
For these reasons, and by virtue of...
 
No lo se.. AYUDAAA
Gracias!


----------



## Junk

"By virtue of" is perfect. Or, "in light of" would work as well.


----------



## VanessaQ

AYUUUUUUUUDA!!

Esta es la frase:

*En virtud de* colaborar con el crecimiento de los profesionales que alli se forman....

Millones de gracias!!!

Saludos!

~V~


----------



## santvander

*Se unieron hilos con el mismo tema*

Can you help me translate this please?

El presente acuerdo esta basado en  virtud de las condiciones de precio y financiación 

My try  "the present ageement is based in viertue of the payment and ? ..conditions..


----------



## volky

The present agreement is based on the price and the financing terms/conditions...

Entiendo que en inglés no es necesario usar en virtud / in virtue.


----------



## didakticos

Les apuesto que esta si va a ser difícil  :

(Es de un documento legal autenticando una firma)

"_lo que afirmo *en virtud de* haber sido puesta en mi presencia por su titular_"

My attempt:

AND I DECLARED IT AS A RESULT OF BEING (...) BEFORE ME (...)

(I still have problems with "puesta" and "por su titular")

Any suggestions?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Tedel

Yo solía traducir muchos textos legales:

*en virtud del artículo 9° = under nine*

de ésa si estoy completamente seguro. Ahora, acerca de ésta:

"lo que afirmo en virtud de haber sido puesta en mi presencia por su titular"

mi intento sería:

*"which I attest, as it has been placed before me by his/her holder"*

Diría que estoy 90% seguro.


----------



## didakticos

*Wow! *

*¡Eso fue muy rápido, Tedel!*

*Me suena, me suena  . Voy a esperar más sugerencias.*

*¡Gracias!*


----------



## Tedel

OK, suerte.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Tedel said:


> "_lo que afirmo *en virtud de* haber sido puesta en mi presencia por su titular_"
> *"which I attest, as it has been placed before me by his/her holder"*


Esta me suena muy bien.

Creo que otra posiblidad sería:

*"which I attest, by virtue of it being placed before me by his/her holder"

*Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## trucha

¿Cómo se traduciría "en virtud de dicho contrato" en un contrato?
Gracias.


----------



## juandiego

in/by virtue of the mentioned contract


----------



## dg_spain

Hello, I'm trying to make sense of the following sentence:

"Según la información facilitada verbalmente, en virtud de escrito con fecha xx/xx/xx, la Empresa solicitó la Declaración de Utilidad Pública..."

What does "en virtud de escrito" mean here? I know it can mean "pursuant to", but I don't see the way to apply that here. What I have so far is the rest of the sentence:

"According to the verbal information provided, en virtud de escrito dated xx/xx/xx, the Company requested the Declaration of Public Utility..."

Thank you for any help!


----------



## De Bezetene

*en virtud de lo escrito con fecha  XXXX*

*in accordance with what was written on XXXX*


----------



## Iararo

By virtue of the .... text / written agreement/writing? dated ...


----------



## dg_spain

Muchas gracias a los dos por las sugerencias. También se me ha ocurrido que podría faltar una palabra allí, pero no estoy segura de ello.
Un saludo.


----------



## Iararo

dg_spain said:


> Muchas gracias a los dos por las sugerencias. También se me ha ocurrido que podría faltar una palabra allí, pero no estoy segura de ello.
> Un saludo.


 
En Argentina decimos "en virtud de *lo* escrito / *del* escrito de fecha ... ..." pero vi muchas páginas, sobre todo de España, donde dicen "en virtud *de* escrito ..."


----------



## Lamemoor

parakarito said:


> Por todo ello, y *en virtud de la destacada tarea* que siempre han demostrado...
> 
> Cual de todas las varientes funcionaría aquí????
> 
> podria ser:
> For these reasons, and by virtue of...
> 
> No lo se.. AYUDAAA
> Gracias!


 
y en virtud de la destacada tarea que siempre han demostrado... 
hay un error: debe ser destacada tarea que siempre han realizado o efectuado, o llevado a cabo pero DEMOSTRADO ¿¿???


----------



## termopar

*Se unieron hilos con el mismo tema*


Saludos amigos, que os parece para traducir esta frase como:

According to the presented considerations, it must be concluded:


----------



## Jim986

Hola. I'd put: According to the considerations presented...


----------



## termopar

gracias, thanks a lot


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola:



O


En virtud de - By virtue of...


Saludos.


----------



## Jim986

Hi. I agree with Cubanboy with respect to "by virtue of..."


----------



## termopar

gracias a ambos!


----------

